# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  طقوس العرس المغربي

## nawayseh

تختلف التقاليد المغربية حسب الجهات فاعادات مناطق المغرب مختلفة عن بعضها البعض فتجد كل منطقة مختلفة بعاداتها وتقاليدها في الأعراس فهناك فوارق بين كل من منطقة الشمال و فاس مراكش والرباط آسفي واكادير والصحراء كل منطقة وبلدة تتميز بأشياء مغايرة على الاخرى 
... هذا التنوع الذي يعتبر ارثا وطنيا يجعل من المغرب واحد من أغنى البلدان في العالم من الجانب الثقافي غير أن القاسم المشترك بين كل هذه العادات هو الحرص على إعطاء كل ارتباط جديد بين رجل وامرأة حالة خاصة تذهب أحيانًا في غلوها إلى الحد الذي تذكرنا فيه بالأفراح وليالي الملاح في قصص ألف ليلة وليلة 

ومراحل الزواج المغربي هي: 

1- الخطوبة 

2- العرس : 

وهو مقسم إلى اربعة ايام وهي 

يوم الحمام المغربي 

يوم الحناء 

يوم العرس 

يوم الصباحية 

فيما يلي سيتم شرح مفصل لجميع مراحل الزواج 

مرحلة الخطوبة 

للزواج في المغرب تقاليد خاصة ، فعند أول لقاء لأهل العروسين يتم الاتفاق على تفاصيل مراسم الزواج وبدقة ، من أول الشبكة وملابس العروس حتى كل تفاصيل الجهاز. 
وتبدأ مراسم الزواج بعد موافقة العروس على شخص العريس بعد أن تم التعارف بينهما بشكل غير مباشر. بعدها يتم إبلاغ أسرة العروس سرا عن طريق أحد المعارف المقربين بخبر قدوم أهل العريس لإتمام الخطبة، وبالتالي يقوم أهل العروس بالاستعداد لإعداد الموائد والطعام. 
وهدية الخطبة يجب ألا تقل عن 64 كيلو جراماً من السكر القوالب.. وحتى الآن لا يعلم أحد سر هذا الرقم بالتحديد 
هدية السكر هي أحد أهم الطقوس التقليدية التي يحرص عليها الكل، مهما أختلف المستوى المادي. 
وخلال اللقاء الأول بين العائلتين يتم تجاذب أطراف الحديث والاتفاق على تفاصيل الزواج، وذلك بعد أن يقوم أهل العروس بعمل التحريات اللازمة عن العريس، وبعد أخذ موافقة كل الاخوة الذكور للعروس. وفي حالة رفض أحدهم يعود السكر إلى أهل العريس تعبيراً عن عدم الموافقة. وقد يرفض أهل العريس رجوع الهدية ويتركونها صدقة لله. 
وخلال تلك المفاوضات تضع الأم كل الشروط والمطالب التي تكفل الراحة لابنتها، ويتم إبلاغ أسرة العريس بها بالإضافة إلى تحديد موعد عقد القران والذي لا يقل عن ثلاثة أسابيع من الخطبة ولا يزيد على عامين كحد أقصى... 
. أما الاتفاق على الصداق فأمره ميسور، وغالباً لا يغالي أهل 
العروس في تحديده تأسيا بالهدي النبوي في التيسير في الصداق. 

مرحلة الحمام المغربي 

في الصباح الباكر من يوم الخميس تذهب العروس الى الحمام المغربي 
حيث ترافقها صديقاتها اخواتها وبنات العائلة. يتم حجز الحمام العمومي خصيصًا لذلك اليوم، فينظف قبل حضور العروس 
من قبل بعض نساء العائلة ويعطر بمختلف أنواع البخور، ويكون هذا اليوم يومًا مشهودًا؛ إذ تذهب فيه كل نساء العائلة برفقة العروس إلى الحمام 

مرحلة الحناء 

يوم الجمعة تتواصل مراسيم الاحتفال بتنظيم طقس الحناء باستدعاء (النقاشة) التي يعهد إليها بتزيين يدي العروس ورجليها بنقوش جميلة تعبر عن مشاعر البهجة والسرور، وتبشر بقرب مغادرة العروس لحضن والديها إلى حياة الزوجية. وعلى أمل أن يكون حظ هؤلاء الفتيات مثل حظ العروس يتم نقش سبابة وإبهام كل بنت بنفس الحناء التي استعملت لتزيين العروس . 
في يوم الحناء تستعد عائلة العروس لإستقبال ما يسمى "بالدفوع" وهو عبارة عن هدايا العريس لعورسته وهي اطباق وصحون كبيرة (صواني، طيافر) محملة بالأثواب ذات الأوان الزاهية لخياطة البسة العروس التي ترتديها ليلة العرس اضافة إلى اقمشة اخرى لخياطة الجلباب ، ايضا ما يسمى "الشرابيل" والأحذية وملابس النوم والملابس الداخلية والروائح والشنط واطقم الذهب وصواني مملوئة عن آخرها باكياس من الحناء والتمر المحشي باللوز الملون 
وصواني مملوءة بالحلويات والحليب بالاضافة الى كيس كبير من السكر بنفس المقدار الذي سبق ذكره وكيس كبير من الدقيق وعلبة كبيرة مملوءة بقارورات من الزيت بالاضافة الى الذبيحة التي تكون على حسب المستوى المادي اما خروف او ثور . 
ويتوجه الموكب بالزغاريد" نحو بيت العروس يرافقه الأهل والأقارب خاصة النساء مشيا على الأقدام 
ترافقهن مجموعات "الطبالة" و"الدقايقية" (فرقةاغاني شعبية) عند وصول موكب العريس يجد عائلة العروس في 
استقباله بفرقة الخياالة والزغاريد والروائح والحليب والتمر كنوع من الترحاب بمولي السلطان (العريس) واهله 
بعد ذلك يتوجه مولاي السلطان برفقة العائلتين والدقايقية نحو المكان الذي تجلس فيه العروس 
ومن أهم فقرات هذا الحفل مراسيم عقد القران التي تضفي الشرعية على علاقة الزوجين. ويتم هذا الحدث بحضور والد العروس وصهره بالإضافة إلى العديد من أفراد العائلتين. وبعد طلب رأي العروس, كما تقضي بذلك الشريعة, يحرر العدلان عقد الزواج 


يوم العرس 

ويحل يوم السبت ولم يبق سوى بضع ساعات على التقاء العروس بزوجها ومعانقتها لوضعها الجديد في هذا اليوم تقام وليمة للضيوف والسائد هو تقديم الدجاج بالمرق في الأول، يتبعه مرق بلحم الأغنام أو الأنعام مصحوبا بالبرقوق المجفف واللوز المقلي والفلفل والسلاطة ومشروبات غازية قبل الاختتام بطبق من الفواكه، وفي غالب الأحيان شرب الشاي قبل انصراف المدعوين. 
وبالنسبة للعائلات الميسورة تتضمن ولائم العرس ما يعرف عند البعض "بلمصور" أي خرفان مشوية يسبقها تقديم البسطيلةوهي اكلة اصيلية مشهور بها المغرب 
في هذا اليوم يتم إحضار سيدة تتكفل بلباس وزينة العروس تدعى في اللغة الدارجة المغربية "بالنكافة"، هذه الأخيرة التي لا يمكن لعرس مغربي أن يمر من دونها ويتم حجز النكافة قبل العرس بمدة طويلة لكثرة الطلب عليها في مواسم الزواج 
.ويراوح ما تتقاضاه "النكافة " نظير خدماتها بين 1000 و 8000 درهم 
وتتحرى هذه السيدة في هذا اليوم أن تلبس العروس في كل ظهور لها أمام الحضور لباسًا تقليديًا مختلفًا يمثل بعض مناطق المغرب؛ كاللباس: الفاسي والشمالي والأمازيغي وبعض أنواع القفاطين، يُضاف إلى ذلك بعض الأزياء الأخرى الدخيلة على حفل الزفاف المغربي، والتي شاع استعمالها مؤخرًا ، مثل: الزي الهندي والخليجي 
وقد تلبس العروس في هذا اليوم الى 14 طقما وهذا يختلف من عروس لاخرى كل على حسب مستواه المادي 
في هذا الوقت يكون المعازيم في المكان المخصص لهم ينتظرون طلة العروس ثم يصل العريس مع اهله في موكب من السيارات المزينة بالورود الاهل يدخلون الى قاعة الحفل والعريس يتجه الى المكان الذي تتزين فيه 
العروس ليتجها بعد ذلك سويا لى قاعة الحفل وتركب العروس والعريس فوق فرس في المسافة الفاصلة بين مكان التزين ومكان الحفل تم بعد ذلك تدخل على المعازيم وهي محمولة فوقة العمارية او ما يسمى بالهودج والعريس يدخل اما فوق الفرس او فوق العمارية او ماشيا على حسب ما يفضل. 
بعد ذلك يجلس العريس بجانب عروسه لتتبع الرقصات التي يختلط فيها الذكور والإناث على أنغام جوق من الأجواق العصرية، التي تتنافس في تهييج المتتبعين بعزف الموسيقى الصاخبة خاصة من نوع الراي والفن الشعبي. 
وتمتد السهرة في جل الحالات إلى طلوع الشمس، وأثناءها تلبس العروس أنواعا من الألبسة التقليدية تمثل مختلف المناطق المغربية 
وتُراعي "النكافة" مع كل تغير في نوع اللباس اختيار الإكسسوارات الملائمة لذلك، الشيء الذي يجعل هذا اليوم أشبه بحفل لعرض الأزياء يرافق عادة عرض الأزياء هذه بانوراما موسيقية تعزفها إحدى الأجواق التي تكيف موسيقاها وأغانيها حسب نوع لباس العروس، فتكون خليطًا من الأغاني الشرقية والمغربية بشقيها العصري والفولكلوري 
ويقتصر دور العريس في هذه الحالة على مرافقة عروسه ذهابا وايابا الى غرفة التلبيس فهو كذلك يغير لباسه على حسب ما ترتديه العروس. 
تختم العروس الليلة باللباس الاوروبي ووسط نغمات كلاسيكية هادئة يلبسها العريس خاتم الزواج من ذهب وتلبس له خاتما من فضة ويشربان الحليب والتمر ويفتتحا تقطيع كيكة الفرح بعد ذلك يوزع على المدعووين الكيك و الحليب والتمر الذي شرب منه العروسان 
وفي الصباح يصطحب العريس عروسته في موكب من السيارات ، وسط الرقص ودق الطبول والدفوف بعد التقاط صور تذكارية. وبعده يقوم الموكب بجولة عبر شوارع المدينة الكبرى المؤدية إلى بعض معالم المدينة ثم إلى المنزل أو إلى إحدى غرف الفنادق، ويتفرق بعدها الحاضرون إلى منازلهم حيث يقومون بتعويض ساعات النوم التي قضوها في السهر. 
كانت العروس قديما في البوادي المغربية والمناطق الجبلية تزف الى زوجها في هودج يحمل على الاكتاف او فوق ظهر حصان. 

يوم الفطور او ما يسمى بالصباحية 

في هذا اليوم تاتي عائلة العروس لزيارتها في بيت اهل زوجها بحيت تحمل معها ما يسمى بالشوار وهو جهاز العروس بالاضافة الى الهدايا و طعام الافطار لها ولضيوفها الذين يترددون عليها للتهنئة 
ويكون عادة حسب كل منطقة وفي المجمل يكون مصحوب بمختلف انواع الحلويات المغربية والمأكولات التي تكون مشبعة بالبروتينات والمواد الدهنية.وكل أنواع المشروبات باردة كانت أو ساخنة ولايمكن أبدا أن ننسى ملك المائدة في جميع الحفلات التمر معمر باللوز والحليب الذي تجده بكثرة في مثل هذه الحفلات وياتي موكب الفطور بنفس طريقة موكب الدفوع مرفوق بفرقة موسيقية. 
في هذا اليوم غالبا ما تكتفي العروس بلبسة واحدة وهذا يختلف من عروس الى اخرى فهناك من تنوع في لباسها وتحضر النكافة مثل ما فعلت يوم العرس لكن بثياب مختلف عن ما سبق.

----------

